# More flashlights :)



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I got my Solarforce L2X limited edition body in today from Illumination Gear, along with the 493 lumen (approx 400 OTF lumens) ThruNite dropin LED module. It's pretty cool. I can't wait for it to be dark outside so I can compare it to my other lights.

It should be brighter than my P20C2 Mi II and T20C2 Mk II Eagletacs 

When purchased in the normal bodies - Solarforce lights are a great light for the money...

Heck, this makes 5 Solarforce lights for me now  (they are basically surefire clones)










And here are the 2 noticeably cool models I have in my Solarforce collection


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't understand; what are the spikes for, and why so many? Do you carry them in states that don't allow concealed handguns, to throw at bad guys?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Which one, the cool strike bezel or the other one? Or the standard ones?

No, I don't generally carry them as a weapon. I do carry a small light with me most of the time. Sometimes I'll carry that silver, gun metal one - as the strike bezel is pretty sharp. The one with the large stainless bezel - I just bought it because it looks cool.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Took a pic of my 4 Eagletacs too

P100C2 MK II
P20C2 MK II
m2xc4 Mk II
T20C2 Mk II


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Picked up a Maglight LED today to use until I can find the surefire I misplaced on a camping trip. No, I'm not posting a picture next to your fancy ones... :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

MLB said:


> Picked up a Maglight LED today to use until I can find the surefire I misplaced on a camping trip. No, I'm not posting a picture next to your fancy ones... :mrgreen:


 

Oh, you know you want to order another light 

What is amazing is that with the newest tech, even a 1 AA light will blow a maglight out of the water. Mag is unfortunately way behind the LED tech curve. I have a 3D LED mag light I keep at work, but it's really low output compared to the R2 and R5 LEDs


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I'd love to order a few, but probably won't. I only picked up the (3)AA Mag LED because it is made in USA. I think it's about 100 lumens, but I don't recall. Hopefully I'll locate the Aviator sooner or later.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Heck, a base model Solarforce is only $25 shipped. Great light too.

I have a few of their various models. I just ordered another (a different model) yesterday. Even that was only $33.

Here:

Black:Solarforce L2 300 Lms Cree R2 T.Head 18650/CR123 Torch on eBay (end time 16-Oct-10 17:57:47 BST)

Sand colored:
Solarforce SAND L2 300 Lumens R2 CREE T.Head Flashlight on eBay (end time 16-Oct-10 17:57:46 BST)


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh Bother. You talked me into it. 

Found a Solarforce L2i AAA/18650/CR123A R5 XP-G Cree on eBay. I'm not entirely sure what all that crap stands for, but I did read 320 lumens in there somewhere. That should brighten things up a bit.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mucho cool.

Be aware that they also sell just the flashlight bodies in some instances. So, make sure ya get one with the LED included (you can also buy those seperately)


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I noticed that. Bodies seemed to be going for around $15. The one I chose was $22. Not a bad price. No battery, but single emitter LED is included. I'll see what shows up at the door I guess.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

MLB said:


> I noticed that. Bodies seemed to be going for around $15. The one I chose was $22. Not a bad price. No battery, but single emitter LED is included. I'll see what shows up at the door I guess.
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


Yes, that is a good deal


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, here is my current collection, minus 1 LED converted mini maglight that is for my son... (that would have made 21)



















01. Coleman Max 110 Lumen Flood/Spot AAA LED
02. C30 Spot to Flood 110 Lumen AAA LED
03. Solarforce L2m with small bezel - R2 Solarforce Drop-In
04. Solarforce L2m with black strike bezel - R2 Solarforce Drop-In
05. Solarforce L2 - Sand with strike bezel - R2 Solarforce Drop-In
06. Maglight 3D LED
07. Solarforce L2 - Gunmetal with strike bezel - R5 Solarforce Drop-In
08. Solarforce L2P - Black with stainless strike bezel - R5 Solarforce Drop-In
09. Solarforce L2X - R2 Solarforce Drop-In
10. Solarforce L2P - Black with stainless strike bezel - R5 Solarforce Drop-In
11. Solarforce L2 - Black with ATTACK bezel - R2 Solarforce Drop-In
12. Inova XO3
13. C30 Spot to Flood 110 Lumen AAA LED
14. Inoca T2-MP (Latest generation)
15. Maglight - Red with Fusion 36 LED Drop In 
16. Inova X0
17. Eagletac T100C2 Mk II
18. Eagletac P20C2 MK II
19. Eagletac M2XC4
20. Eagletac T20C2 Mk II


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Still haven't recieved the Solarforce LED light from eBay. Maybe it wasn't such a great deal afterall! 

Sent them a note. They said it must have been lost. Will ship again though. We'll see...


----------

